

Ask HN: Do startups still use JVM? - z3phyr

Are startups still using the Java platform? Keeping in mind the rise of Clojure and Scala, is the JVM the shiny new thing to keep an eye on for the future?
======
yolesaber
It is definitely not the "shiny new thing" it once was in the mid-nineties and
early millennium, but Scala and Clojure have show that the JVM is a versatile
platform that can keep up with the latest trends. I did a summer research
internship using Scala and was a very eye-opening experience. I know Sonar
(<http://sonar.me>) uses it in production and it definitely has the potential
to grow into a widely-adopted language, especially since more and more people
become acquainted with functional programming paradigms.

~~~
z3phyr
Also twitter has adopted the JVM to write its backend services in Scala. (It
has dumped RoR). Also, now We are not stuck with Java 6 anymore (there is
definately a development going on). Could we see a JVM Renaissance in the
future? How about a JVM whose name is no longer JVM, but something different?
I am doing clojure, so I name it ClJVM ;)

------
duiker101
If by startups you mean those website with strange names that usually end in
-ly or -ify than the "big thing" is RoR. Other way I am not 100% sure. I think
that if I needed to choose I would not go for Java for the web. But I too
would love to hear the opinion of someone more experienced.

------
z3phyr
BTW, I am not only talking about web apps, but all the other stuff too...
Apps, Solutions, Architectures... My direct question could imply that, how a
large company like IBM depends on JVM, can a rising star, a new company or a
small buisness can invest its time on the JVM?

------
l1ghtm4n
I think the biggest kicker recently is JRuby which runs Rails. There is a very
large Java ecosystem which can now pull up into Ruby. Seems like I see it
everywhere recently.

------
bhashamitra
I use it for my own startup - bhashamitra.com Tomcat, Java Servlets, MySQL -
yup pretty boring 90s thing - but works really well for me. reply

------
shwetanka
I guess it's best to go with language you are most comfortable with and you
know best. This will save time learning a new one for startups.

------
xackpot
I use GWT for front end and PHP on the back end. Since I was more comfortable
in Java, GWT came out to be a natural choice.

------
jamesjguthrie
We only use Java for Android development at Hey Jimmy. For the web we stick to
PHP as it's what we know best.

